# What's the best (simplest) Wordpress Paypal checkout plugin (for tees)



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi.

My site is built on Wordpress and I'm looking for an easy to set up checkout plugin for paypal, ideally designed for clothing applications. 

It'll need size options, shipping, and a SOLD OUT marker as sizes & designs sell.

Anyone have any experience in this area?

Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've heard good things about Woo. WooCommerce - a free eCommerce toolkit for WordPress


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi. Yeah, I've hear of Woo, but I really am a web novice and it has a lot more features than I need and I may struggle to set it up :-/


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

nightofjoy said:


> Hi. Yeah, I've hear of Woo, but I really am a web novice and it has a lot more features than I need and I may struggle to set it up :-/


It's Wordpress, how difficult can it be? It's free, give it a shot, even if you have to use a dummy test site.


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

Seriously, I haven't got to grips in over two years haha


----------



## Dom1994 (Jan 14, 2015)

nightofjoy said:


> Seriously, I haven't got to grips in over two years haha


Are you still looking for help?


----------



## nightofjoy (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, getting to grips with some elements but still need help, thanks


----------



## Dom1994 (Jan 14, 2015)

nightofjoy said:


> Yeah, getting to grips with some elements but still need help, thanks


Have you considered using an alternative to Wordpress? They cost a bit more, but make the Ecommerce a breeze.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

If Woo is a little too much I'd suggest going to a fully hosted platform. There are lots of videos and tutorials on how to set up Woo though. It will just take some time.


----------



## ericwin (Jan 26, 2012)

Checkout the Wordpress eStore plugin - it is less complicated than Woo Commerce and I think it can do what you are looking for. I think there is a free version and a premium version you have to pay for if you need its advanced features.

Good luck.

Eric


----------

